# Banks shut down cheap mortgage deals



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

Just when I was about to re-negotiate my mortgage that is comming up for renewal, I receive the following news: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...in-easy-money-mortgage-battle/article2331673/

Lucky me


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

YES. Banks doing the responsible thing.


----------



## T-Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

Mortgage rate were just to low to be sustainable especially with all the talk of a market correction looming. 

Still Quotealex its to bad they didn't stick around long enough for you to cash in


----------

